# Panic attacks and job interviews



## SpiderZombieLobster (Apr 24, 2011)

Do job interviewers fault you that much for being nervous/panicky during an interview? I get little panic attacks and my voice gets shaky and I turn really red when I'm presenting something or being judged on my performance. I have a job interview tomorrow (its just a retail job) but I'm really nervous about it especially since I have never worked in retail before. What if my voice starts shaking or I freeze up on the question? Does that pretty much kill the interview?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I think some degree of nervousness is normal and I don't think they usually hold it too much against you unless it affects your ability to speak coherently. It's okay to pause a little bit before answering questions. Better to have a well-thought out answer than to just blurt out the first thing that comes to mind. If your mind totally goes blank though, you could be honest and admit that you are a little nervous and have them come back to the question later. It's okay to bring paper with some notes on there, if there are certain things about you that you want to make sure to mention. Just don't have your head down in your notes all the time so that you're not making eye contact.

Interviews are one of those things that the more you do it, the more you'll know what to expect, and the more confident you'll come across. 

You could try doing a mock interview before doing the real thing. If you are a student, your career center may offer this service. Also the local Workforce Center. Or you could just ask friends or family. If you can videotape yourself doing this, better yet because then you will be more aware of your mannerisms. If you have distracting mannerisms, you can work on avoiding those.

Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Wulfyn (May 22, 2010)

The bad news : All interviewers are different, and sadly it is oftena subjective process, so in truth you will never know.

The good news : Interviewers want you to be good enough to get the job. They are not there to test you like in an exam, they are looking to see what qualities you have that allow you to do the job and to ensure there is nothing about you to stop you getting it. Obviously they want to hire the best people so the questions may be tough, but they are not looking to be horrible, they are hoping that you will be good enough!

One of the most important steps in the interview process is the start where they ask you all the fluff questions (did you get here ok etc). These are designed to strike up a conversation and to put you at ease. Nobody wants you to be nervous and a good interviewer will be looking to help you not be, because it's only when you are relaxed that they can get to know the real you.


Definitely pause before answering a question if you need to. This is especially true in competency based interviews ("describe a time when..."). Take your time to think up a good example. I'd think a lot more highly of someone that took a few moments to collect their thoughts before giving an answer.


Good luck


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Another way to look at it would be to think "It's just a retail job, everyone and their mom can get a freaking retail job!".

Of course that can have the opposite effect, but you have to think you'll do well and you're gonna toast them. It's not a court hearing, it's a just an interview... an interview for a retail job.

There, nice and short.


----------



## SpiderZombieLobster (Apr 24, 2011)

I had the interview and the two managers were very friendly and I didn't panic at all! I only panicked before the interview by myself. 

Oh, and by the way, I GOT THE JOB! :crazy:

Thanks guys!


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

It really depends on the nature of the position. However, don't let that make you think that you can't overcome the nervousness that comes with job interviewing - you gradually get better the more you do them. One of the things that has helped me in the past is to just make sure you can communicate and reinforce your message of who you are and why you want to work there. I've had to overcome some personality traits that can all out of a sudden in a job interview - like the good old ENFP verbal diarrhea. Practice how you can describe yourself (which is hard for some that don't like to have the spotlight) and after enough times you might pick out the right message and intonation that will help resonate with the job interviewer. Before I walk in I imagine I'm going into a pack of wild dogs and I'm going to pacify them. It may not work out, but you should always ask interesting questions whose answers you can take to the next interview.


----------



## Wulfyn (May 22, 2010)

SpiderZombieLobster said:


> Oh, and by the way, I GOT THE JOB! :crazy:


So basically you were awesome 

GRATS!!!


----------



## WidowsAndOrphans (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey, total neurotic reporting here;

I've found that preparation helps a LOT. Like, a shit-ton. If I devote a few hours to researching the company, the position, and making flash cards with common interview questions along with well thought-out, personalized answers to each question, I do fucking incredibly. No joke. I just had an interview, I went in and after shaking the HR dude's hand, I knew I had the job. I projected confidence and assertiveness and pretty much everything I'm NOT, and totally killed it. I stumbled on some of his questions, but I got the impression that he just wanted to see if I was able to form coherent sentences and had a basic understanding of what the job entailed. I don't know, there were 100+ people at this job fair and they kept me waiting for 3+ hours before finally interviewing me. I think that was sort of an asset because by the time they got around to interviewing me, I was PISSED. Like, "You're on MY time now, bitch. I really can't be bothered to answer your trivial bullshit questions, but I'll do it anyway...." So, if you can somehow listen to some cheesy rap music and channel your inner Barry Bonds, I'd strongly recommend doing so. They don't fault you on general nervousness and/or pausing before answering a question. Just exercise a little humility, show that you have a sense of humor and personality, and give the cliched answers they're looking for. It's a simple formula for success, I promise.


----------



## Forever_me (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay. I actually became and interviewer this past weekend, so it was really interesting to see a different side to everything. You really need to calm down during the interview. If you are shy and completely reserved, it can effect you. But so can being completely cocky about everything. We chose not to hire people because they were too reserved or too cocky about everything. Interviews (at least for the job I was doing it for) are looking for someone that answers questions in a way that support their values. So if you are a little shy, it shouldn't effect you as long as you blow it out of the park with your answer! Just calm down.  I know it's easier to say than do, but if you are going to be great at the job, then don't be nervous! Have confidence and believe that you can succeed. It's okay to be a little nervous, but just take a deep breath and focus on the questions.


----------



## SpiderZombieLobster (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, I have a problem. I've only worked one day so far, but I feel like quitting. The position they assigned me to is really fast paced and calls for a lot of talking to customers and I don't think that I can do it or that I even want to do it. I don't want to be a quitter but I'm already dreading the stuff that I'm going to have to deal with. What should I do?


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hang in there. Is there anything that you can do to prepare you for the phone calls and other interactions (like preparing answers to questions that the customers may have about the products or practicing telephone etiquette)? If so, you can work on figuring that out before you go back to work. It's a new job, and new jobs are stressful, but you can do it! If you find the job is not what you want after a little while, you can leave the job.


----------



## SpiderZombieLobster (Apr 24, 2011)

kittychris07 said:


> Hang in there. Is there anything that you can do to prepare you for the phone calls and other interactions (like preparing answers to questions that the customers may have about the products or practicing telephone etiquette)? If so, you can work on figuring that out before you go back to work. It's a new job, and new jobs are stressful, but you can do it! If you find the job is not what you want after a little while, you can leave the job.


Fortunately they moved me to a position that is much easier to deal with. They told me that they noticed I was a little stressed so they didn't want to put me in a uncomfortable position. I think its going to be alright.


----------



## alisha219 (Feb 12, 2016)

*Panic Attcks before and/or during interview*



SpiderZombieLobster said:


> Do job interviewers fault you that much for being nervous/panicky during an interview? I get little panic attacks and my voice gets shaky and I turn really red when I'm presenting something or being judged on my performance. I have a job interview tomorrow (its just a retail job) but I'm really nervous about it especially since I have never worked in retail before. What if my voice starts shaking or I freeze up on the question? Does that pretty much kill the interview?



I have this problem where I seem to get panic attacks before (and sometimes during) interviews - like today. I am recently a job seeker and have been on numerous job interviews where I cannot even walk because my knees shake. I have an interview today at 3 and yesterday I was so excited and confident and today, as the time of the interview is nearing, I am shaking, dizzy and my knees wont seem to work. I am trying breathing, distractions, etc., but nothing seems to work. Is there a quick-fix to this?


----------



## greco (Jul 10, 2010)

SpiderZombieLobster said:


> I had the interview and the two managers were very friendly and I didn't panic at all! I only panicked before the interview by myself.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I GOT THE JOB! :crazy:
> 
> Thanks guys!


congrats! 
I think the best way to get rid of interview panic is to just have more interviews. I had an INTP friend who was so panicky about interviews every time he had one. I didn't really know how to help him, but in the end he came across a job where his geeky math skills shone through and impressed the hiring managers. A lot of it has to do with the luck of the draw, so to say. What kind of person the interviewer is. Once, when I was interviewing candidates, a girl who was INFP broke down in tears, momentarily. She probably thought that cost her the job, but I ended up hiring her and she was great at her job


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

alisha219 said:


> I have this problem where I seem to get panic attacks before (and sometimes during) interviews - like today. I am recently a job seeker and have been on numerous job interviews where I cannot even walk because my knees shake. I have an interview today at 3 and yesterday I was so excited and confident and today, as the time of the interview is nearing, I am shaking, dizzy and my knees wont seem to work. I am trying breathing, distractions, etc., but nothing seems to work. Is there a quick-fix to this?


You could try hypnosis. I like those from Andrew Johnson. I use the confidence or positivity for interviews. 

He offers some for free so you can try those out to see if his tone/style works for you. Contrary to hollywood myths, hypnosis can't make you do anything you don't want. You're also aware of what is being said and you ignore what you don't agree with. I have to push myself to stay focused during hypnosis so you don't lose control.


----------



## fridjiit (Feb 13, 2016)

what's worst is when you feel the interview go south, and you don't know what you missed.


----------



## Aely1986 (Feb 22, 2016)

I have attended almost 15 interviews within 2 months. Got selected in 2.


----------

